
Google is always listening - ThoAppelsin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnDWSvaQ1I
======
_jomo
He mentions the Facebook court hearing where Facebook was suspected of doing
this. Zuckerberg denied they're doing this and I wonder if this happened to
Google users but they falsely accused Facebook.

The guy in the video is probably using an Android phone with that "OK Google"
feature turned on. He's using Google Chrome and is signed in to a Google
account. As scary as it is, there are simple ways to prevent this.

